# know about these



## GrandpaJaceBurn (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi, dig theses today the metal tags from a dairy that went out
 of busness in the 40,s  the bottles the round one has a b inside
 a circle,the other small one  isn,t mark.The  soda bottle i,ve
 found 12 all broken some emboss,some not, all have knoxville tenn bottle co. on the bottom.Some have it in script on the side 
 some lettlers on the side are opkc or o.very heavey glass
 Thanks Jace


----------



## Beebs (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Jace,

 Just a little info for you. The (b) inside the circle is "Brockway Machine Bottle Co." They were in Brockway, PA.
 The company was in business from 1907-1933 don't know if that helps you at all. 
 Happy digging...Beebs []


----------



## Beebs (Sep 19, 2007)

Jace....I found this on-line ..... Brockway Glass Company, Inc., was incorporated in New York in June 1907. The Brockway facility dates back to 1907 also, when it was owned by Brockway Machine Bottle Co. Brockway Machine Bottle Co. later became Brockway Glass, and the principal executive offices were in Brockway, Pennsylvania. Since its incorporation, Brockway was continuously engaged in the manufacture and sale of various types of glass containers. It also engaged in the manufacture and sale of glass tubing, plastic vials, fitments, and related products. The manufacture and sale of the plastic products was conducted by Celluplastics, Inc., of Fitchburg, Massachusetts, and Custom Plastics Corporation, of West Springfield, Massachusetts, both wholly owned subsidiaries of Brockway. Try this link.. http://quincy.hbs.edu:8080/lehman/company_histories/b/companyHistory.html?companyName=Brockway%20Glass%20Co.%2C%20Inc.

 Beebs []


----------



## capsoda (Sep 19, 2007)

Those tags went on the delevery wagons and trucks. Some companies also used them to mark coustomers establishments to ward off would be competetion.


----------



## GrandpaJaceBurn (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks Beebs,Capsoda,for the infor any ideal about the
 the other small bottle. or the age of the soda bottle.Hey capsoda
 I found serval old car parts,.


----------

